# chipping off bone hard ground



## viscount17 (May 15, 2011)

how do you do it?

the number of times this goes wrong,


----------



## AuburnWarrior (May 15, 2011)

how do you do it?

the number of times this goes wrong,
		
Click to expand...

Put the ball further back in your stance and punch down on it.  It takes some practice.  I had to do it a few times today and everytime I flew the green big time!!!  

Your de-loft the club, you see......


----------



## viscount17 (May 15, 2011)

if you're de-lofting wouldn't just using a club with less loft to start with work?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (May 15, 2011)

Yep.

Or I could learn the distances of my 54 degree gap wedge.


----------



## Region3 (May 15, 2011)

Surely if you're hitting ball first it's gone before the club hits the ground so it shouldn't matter how hard it is.

Or am I simple


----------



## viscount17 (May 15, 2011)

I think it's the sole that's contacting first, lowest point. whatever I get a 2 - 3 inch scrape left after the shot, and I think that at times a lot of the energy is lost on that impact - obviously worse on the shorter ones


----------



## Region3 (May 15, 2011)

If you're talking about little chips round the green, then I'd say if you put the ball a couple of inches back of centre, keep most of your weight on your front foot and use no wrist in the shot then that should eradicate most of the ground first shots, although I do know where you're coming from. I tend to catch a lot of my chips slightly low on the face trying to prevent it bouncing off the ground first.


----------



## Mattyboy (May 18, 2011)

Chaps, also make sure that you use a wedge with a lower amount of 'bounce'. Generally, thats either a pitching, gap or lob wedge (not sand wedge). Also, laying the face open will increase the clubs bounce somewhat.

Good luck

Matt


----------



## grumpyjock (May 18, 2011)

how do you do it?

the number of times this goes wrong,
		
Click to expand...

use a 5 or 6 iron and run it in.
texas wedge


----------



## kid2 (May 18, 2011)

how do you do it?

the number of times this goes wrong,
		
Click to expand...

Are we talking just a few yards around the greens Viscount...
If you are a great tip that i read in a magazine article that Anthony Wall gave was to address the ball with just the toe of the wedge on the ground behind it...Keep the heel up off the ground and chip with the toe..

There isn't enough of the club on the ground to duff it and its practically impossible to blade the ball...

It takes a little getting used to but one you master it its great.


----------



## viscount17 (May 18, 2011)

can be anything from short to 30/40 yards with a bank to negotiate. often it's when I'm short sided - I'm good at doing that!
a few to try - thanks guys


----------

